# QA1 suspension quality



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm looking at this kit from Summit, and would like to know if it's good quality. Anyone have one on their car? Are there better built ones for the money?

QA1 Level 2 Handling Suspension Kits HK22-GMA1


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Duff said:


> I'm looking at this kit from Summit, and would like to know if it's good quality. Anyone have one on their car? Are there better built ones for the money?
> 
> QA1 Level 2 Handling Suspension Kits HK22-GMA1


QA1 Stuff is suitable for professional racing. On par with Global West, and if you're going coil-over, it's the only way to go! Congrats on the leap!


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm old school and prefer to stay with what I know, but I am thinking about buying this kit next Week, still on the fence though.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I've contemplated going coilovers on my 69 but haven't committed yet. If I ever do, more than likely I'll use QA1.

Bear


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Sound like QA1 is good stuff, I have to make my decision soon. Thanks!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Duff said:


> Sound like QA1 is good stuff, I have to make my decision soon. Thanks!


QA1 is really the king of coil overs. They dont really have much competition at all. Most other manufacturers are chinese me love you long time knock offs


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Well... Its very clear that if Chinese guys ever start buying GTO's, Im going to have to completely revamp my vocabulary


----------



## bignuk1 (8 mo ago)

I put that same kit on both my 67 frames with the global west crossmember and some stiffening. Install was great. Cant speak to the ride yet - not there!


----------



## omologatto (Feb 8, 2013)

Duff said:


> I'm looking at this kit from Summit, and would like to know if it's good quality. Anyone have one on their car? Are there better built ones for the money?
> 
> QA1 Level 2 Handling Suspension Kits HK22-GMA1


Qa1 makes great stuff! Have front n rear dbl adj coilovers by qa1 on my 69 gto! Go for it!


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

QA1 gets a lot of thumbs ups on here, I'll know next Week what I'm going to do, and I'll post results. Thanks for all of the input.


----------



## toomanytoys (Dec 8, 2020)

Duff said:


> I'm looking at this kit from Summit, and would like to know if it's good quality. Anyone have one on their car? Are there better built ones for the money?
> 
> QA1 Level 2 Handling Suspension Kits HK22-GMA1


I've installed this same kit on my 69. I can attest to the build quality, but can't comment on the ride quality (yet), but I should know this spring. Installation instructions are very good and I had no issues doing the install with hand tools. I do have a QuickJack lift and that was a tremendous help!


----------



## Slow&Easy1 (Mar 28, 2019)

I went with the qa1’s on my 70. Only have about four hundred miles on it but so far it seems great. I monkeyed with the height a little bit but I like where it‘s at now and need to do an alignment check. I have a Ford 9” from quick with gm disc brakes and all good on fit but I had to shape (hammer) the pypes 2 1/2” exhaust pipe past the coil overs.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

AHHhhhh 1970, the only year GTO that I wish I hadn't of sold! I like the 9" FORD and the clean install, you do good work. What's that emblem on the front fender though?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Duff said:


> What's that emblem on the front fender though?


I assume that it's a Lemans


----------



## Slow&Easy1 (Mar 28, 2019)

It’s a LeMans I used a gto front but it’s got the louvers on the fenders and I am putting LeMans back on the trunk and still fabricating a trunk size LeMans into the grill where gto used to be. I call it LeMans sport endura


----------

